# Probar sensor de motor de lavadora



## anthony123 (Nov 6, 2014)

Buenas noches colegas: 

Tengo una duda y en google he conseguido poco, tengo un sensor hall de una lavadora GE y quisiera probarlo. Estuve buscando el datasheetbpara el pinout pero nada. Alguien posee informacion de como conectarlo?

Saludos ...


----------



## joelexel (Nov 7, 2014)

Seria bueno que compartes el modelo del sensor para poder responderte específicamente. En principio el pinout corresponde a 

1_ Voltaje +
2_ Voltaje -
3_ Salida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2014)

Si , pero seguramente la salida sea de *colector abierto* , así que sin maña no se mide NADA 

Saludos !


----------

